# Conneaut Harbor?



## Flatfish4life (Feb 3, 2016)

Anyone trolling yet?


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

Yep. Got two this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

E Leigh said:


> Yep. Got two this afternoon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What kind of speed do you troll at in the harbors and rivers? How about October and November trolling speeds? Looking to try this tactic out in the black river this fall. Would like some general guide lines.


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

I’m generally around 2.2 or 2.3 using spoons and shallow divers. I think some guys use flat fish and may go slower, but I’m not sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

Do your speeds go down as the temperature falls in the next couple months? I am sure it does but was wondering how slow it gets later in the fall.


----------



## E Leigh (Jul 11, 2013)

I’m still pretty new to it and didn’t get out real late last fall. Hopefully one of the other guys will chime in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

At least you gave me a starting point. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

FishOhioQuest said:


> At least you gave me a starting point. Thanks for the advice.


you do not need specific speed,up river and down river is defrent speed.
when you start troling put the lure in water and watch how that swim and then troll the fish will tell you what speed they like,if you get hits it is good if not increase the speed watching the lure fliker faster till you find what they like.you can have good bite at higher speed and than it stop ,you have to change speed down,it can be same all day or you have to change every 30 minutes.


----------

